# My Broken Cherry



## UncleSunny (Aug 21, 2007)

I just want to say that tonight , for the first time ever, I have smoked a bud that I personally have grown...
And it was good...
I suppose that it has something to do with the fact that I grew it, but right now, any postulizations would be far too hard to type at the moment, so I will say this...it is SO worth it...I have jus smoked the best weed in the world, and...it's nice to finally be able to smoke....


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2007)

very good indeed.


----------



## drock101 (Aug 21, 2007)

Congrats...... it only keeps getting better and more enjoyable from here


----------



## gabriel (Aug 22, 2007)

uh one of my small plants died from too much sun and i stuffed the whole damn thing into a pipe and took about 4 hits before i started coughing up a lung... does that count?


----------



## LAstoner (Aug 23, 2007)

lol haha...........i tried that once long ago, gave me a fucken head ake and tatse like shit. i have learned now LOL.


----------



## Dr. FeelGood (Aug 23, 2007)

I just started getting into growing but its already getting to cold here and I can only grow outside. But yeah, my first crop is going to be so savage.


----------

